# cost of ammo



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

we all know that 9mm is the cheapest ammo to shoot and practice.
is that because the 9mm is the military choice of caliber?

what if the 45acp was the military choice?
would the 45acp be the cheapest ammo?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think 9mm is cheap because its popular... They can make more and sell it for a bit less. 45acp is going to be more expensive regardless of its popularity if for no other reason than it takes more brass/copper/lead/powder to make the cartridge. 

I bought 2 boxes of 50 .380 Federal American Eagle for $17 each plus tax last weekend. OUCH!!! That works out to $.34 per pop for crap ammo and about 1 out of 10 needed a second hit with the hammer before it would go bang!
:smt076


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

WWB at WallyWorld here is still $18.42 for a 100ct box.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now you see why I reload. I am a brass whore at the range:anim_lol:. I even take .40cal and I don't reload it yet. By not having to buy brass I can cut the cost to better than 1/2 of new:smt033. I might not save a whole lot of money but I can shoot a lot more with the money I have.:supz:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

hideit said:


> we all know that 9mm is the cheapest ammo to shoot and practice.
> is that because the 9mm is the military choice of caliber?
> 
> what if the 45acp was the military choice?
> would the 45acp be the cheapest ammo?


Actually, .22LR is the cheapest ammo to shoot and practice. I'm in the process of obtaining a 22LR conversion kit for my Kimber TLE and I just got back from my range where a shooting buddy had his Glock 19 conversion kit. I took out my Browning Buckmark and we plinked away 500 total rounds together. All at a cost of only $10. Not a bad way to spend a couple of hours.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

You think its bad now wait till obahma is elected:smt022


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I know, it's getting ridiculous. I didn't buy any 9's until recently because I had a nice stockpile of them, but I'm shooting my P99 a lot less now. I remember when it was $12-13 for a box of 100 9's at Walmart, now it's $19. If I get that same box from the gun shop I'm paying $24, so it's costing me ¢20 or ¢25 depending on where I buy them, it's crazy.


----------

